# Ljutic BiGun 12 ga. Looks Great to me



## Deer Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a 12 ga. Ljutic BiGun. It was my fathers. I normally do not sell guns, however I have no use for this. This gun is too nice for me to take to the woods. This is the most beautiful gun I own but all I have to compare it to is an old Winchester model 12 and a few old Belgium Brownings (hunting guns). My standards are not that high when it comes to wood, and bluing wear. I will try to describe it to the best of my ability. The first thing that I notice wrong with the gun is the top firing pin stays out. I feel it is probably bent. I can push it back in slightly and then it goes automatically. Inside the receiver there is a spring missing on (well I do not know what it is called) a bar that appears to be the cocking mechanism. These two items can be repaired by any gunsmith I expect. The spring could probably be ordered from Ljutic and installed by you. There is bluing wear on the receiver from use. There is bluing wear on both barrels where the forearm connects, and other places. I am sure that the wood has flaws here and there. It is used gun for goodness sakes. The whole lot is for sale which includes the following: hard aluminum case(kind of beat up), the Ljutic BiGun, two barrels(1 single w/high ventilated rib, 1 with two barrels), two triggers(1 single, 1 double), forearm, 4 choke tubes for single barrel(690, 700, 710, 714), and a choke tube wrench. The serial number is 164 ADAM. Oh yeah the stock has a fully adjustable cheek rest (at least up and down). Please call with any questions 757-285-9543. Or you can email me for specific photos. Please keep in mind that I am a hunter and not a shooter. I have tried to describe the gun with a critic's eye however like I said this is the most beautiful gun I have. Not the most practical. I have tried to sell this once before but the buyer who paid $10000.00 was not happy when he received it. I do not want that to happen again. I am open to any reasonable offer.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

DH,

This isn't the best site to sell a "high end" combo trap gun~

Try this site but be warned the market is flooded with "high end guns" right now,the sport is pricing itself outof the market with the rising costs from ammo to targets and the fuel to get to shoots 

"Trapshooters.com",here with the pics you posted you'll get some feedback and offers.

Tim


----------



## Deer Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

Tim,

Thanks for that advise. I do have it listed there now. I do not know how to put the photos there so I just copied a link to this page as a reference. Thanks for the advise.

Yancey


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Goodluck~

You should add the barrel length's of both barrels and the LOP (length of pull),not a big deal but some guys want to know how much custom fitting needs to be done.


----------



## khania (Jan 8, 2008)

Please contact me at [email protected] if the gun is still for sale.


----------



## jsa3107 (Mar 22, 2009)

At 10k you have the gun way way over priced
I assume you know that
Get the gun fixed redo the stock to make it as new
And put it in the 5-6k range and you have a chance....
The high end market as one other said is full 2 or 3 makes still sell well but not what you have
sorry for the bad news....


----------



## pipewrench (Jan 19, 2009)

[b
what is rock bottom that will take for gun? What are the barrels lenghts? Ed.[/b]


----------



## steveinyakima (Feb 12, 2011)

Just in case anyone stumbles upon this outdated post, I purchased this gun (not from this site), had it rebuilt at Ljutic in Yakima, WA and have resold the gun. It is no longer for sale, it's out killing clays.

Steve in Yakima


----------



## steveinyakima (Feb 12, 2011)

THIS GUN HAS BEEN SOLD TWICE. I was one of the owners. Clean up the website.


----------

